# Are gmail addresses case sensitive?



## fox64

If I accidentally capitalize a gmail address, like for example if someones gmail adress is [email protected] and I accidentally write it and send it as [email protected] 

Will he still get my email message?
Or do i need to resend it in all lower cases?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Email addresses, no matter which provider, are not case sensitive.


----------



## fox64

So this means that [email protected] would get the email message even if I did capitalize the t in his gmail address? 

ps
Someone texted me there gmail to my cellphone and only the first letter of there first name was capitalized,  there second or last name was not capitalized.
could this be because cellphones and smartphones possibly might automatically capitalize the first letter of a sentence? There was also a dot separating the first and second/last name.


----------



## johnb35

You can capitalize all the letters in the first part of the email address and it will still get to the same person.  And yes, smartphones will always capitalize the first letter of a sentence.


----------



## beers

Why did you specify two different domains in your example?

But as stated, case is not an issue.  You can easily test this by sending emails to yourself in various combinations of case.


----------



## CorruptHawkeyez

fox64 said:


> If I accidentally capitalize a gmail address, like for example if someones gmail adress is [email protected] and I accidentally write it and send it as [email protected]
> 
> Will he still get my email message?
> Or do i need to resend it in all lower cases?




He definitely will not get it if you changed the gmail.com to aol.com... otherwise, as the guys said...Capitalization doesn't matter on an email address.


----------



## jimav

voyagerfan99 said:


> Email addresses, no matter which provider, are not case sensitive.



Not necessarily true.  The SMTP protocol specification (RFC 5231) says "The local-part of a mailbox MUST BE treated as case sensitive."

However, the destination server is free to interpret the "local part" of the maxilbox (the part to the left of the '@') in any way it wants, and Yahoo mail and Gmail ignore case.  But other systems are free to have case-sensitive names, where "tom" and "Tom" might be separate mailboxes.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jimav said:


> Not necessarily true.  The SMTP protocol specification (RFC 5231) says "The local-part of a mailbox MUST BE treated as case sensitive."
> 
> However, the destination server is free to interpret the "local part" of the maxilbox (the part to the left of the '@') in any way it wants, and Yahoo mail and Gmail ignore case.  But other systems are free to have case-sensitive names, where "tom" and "Tom" might be separate mailboxes.


True, but the only time you really see that is in large Exchange or other mail system environments where being case sensitive would make having multiple people with the same name easier for mailboxes (not really though)


----------



## SpriteMidr

They are not case sensitive... but if you put capitals in the username, they will be displayed in that case in the Gmail GUI.

So if you are specific about stuff like I am, dont use random capitals in places as it doesnt make any difference but the way the username is displayed can get annoying


----------

